# Editing Older Threads



## chilerelleno

In the past I've been able to edit older threads.
Now it seems that that ability is gone.
Is this a recent change, is this permanent?
If it is such, it sucks.


----------



## TNJAKE

I no longer have that option either. Good tool to have if you want to update a recipe


----------



## noboundaries

Yeah, weird stuff going on with my Android phone. Keyboard keeps disappearing when I try to backspace for corrections. Sometimes the post block isn't there at all


----------



## noboundaries

Or like just now, keyboard quit  working before I was fo


----------



## noboundaries

Finished typing. Grrrr.


----------



## TNJAKE

That's happening on my android as well ray


----------



## noboundaries

Time to call in The Meat Popsicle!


----------



## gmc2003

I swear I edited an oldish post the other day. Not so much today. Bummer

Chris


----------



## chilerelleno

TNJAKE said:


> I no longer have that option either. Good tool to have if you want to update a recipe


Yes'sir, exactly.


----------



## chilerelleno

gmc2003 said:


> I swear I edited an oldish post the other day. Not so much today. Bummer
> 
> Chris


I know, right.


----------



## bmudd14474

I have seen the keyboard issue and have reported it. Yes this is new about the editing and yes its permanent for now.  That being said I am open for discussion on the topic. The reason we did it was there were members that were going back and deleteing stuff from threads making them garbled and not making sense so we set a limit that after so much time it can't be changed unless a mod does it. Send me a PM with your thoughts and we will consider a possible change to it.


----------



## chilerelleno

noboundaries said:


> Yeah, weird stuff going on with my Android phone. Keyboard keeps disappearing when I try to backspace for corrections. Sometimes the post block isn't there at all


Here too Ray, another Droid user when on the road.


----------



## smokin peachey

Due to an event yesterday I can totally understand why you did what you did and support it. If something needs to edit something in an old post they can always just add it as a comment. Yes it’s a bummer when someone ruins things for everyone but I totally understand why the change was made. Hopefully they get the keyboard issues figured out soon.


----------



## chilerelleno

I despise when the few ruin things for the majority.
Punish the few, not the rest of us.

I put out a lot of step by step, detailed recipes, changing it in a post several replies or a page later is asinine for keeping a recipe readily useful.


----------



## smokin peachey

chilerelleno said:


> I despise when the few ruin things for the majority.
> Punish the few, not the rest of us.


Yes it’s definitely a bummer when such things happen.


----------



## flatbroke

Interesting.


----------



## TNJAKE

bmudd14474 said:


> I have seen the keyboard issue and have reported it. Yes this is new about the editing and yes its permanent for now.  That being said I am open for discussion on the topic. The reason we did it was there were members that were going back and deleteing stuff from threads making them garbled and not making sense so we set a limit that after so much time it can't be changed unless a mod does it. Send me a PM with your thoughts and we will consider a possible change to it.


I hope this change has nothing to do with my deletion a few weeks back. I sincerely wasn't trying to remove my content just trying to stop a post that was getting out of hand. Being able to edit a post is a great feature that allows people to update recipes. And yes you can just add a new comment but that is an issue as well. Maybe someone sees the original post and goes with that but doesn't take the time to read through the possible pages of other comments


----------



## chilerelleno

TNJAKE said:


> Being able to edit a post is a great feature that allows people to update recipes. And yes you can just add a new comment but that is an issue as well. Maybe someone sees the original post and goes with that but doesn't take the time to read through the possible pages of other comments


Exactly.


----------



## SmokinAl

I understand the concept of not being able to go back & delete a bunch of posts, but there should be some way to be able for the OP to edit his original post to include a new ingredient or a different method of prep. I have done this numerous times after experimenting with different methods & wanted anyone who reads the thread to have the updated info. Would something like that be possible?
Al


----------



## Bearcarver

chilerelleno said:


> In the past I've been able to edit older threads.
> Now it seems that that ability is gone.
> Is this a recent change, is this permanent?
> If it is such, it sucks.




I just checked to see what you were talking about, because you said "Older" Threads.
It looks to me like anything older than 9 days is missing the "Edit" Button.
When you said "Older" I imagined that meant much "OLDER" than a week or so.

Every now & then I find, or somebody else finds & notifies me of another picture missing on one of my "Step by Steps". I'm wondering how I'm going to correct that if I can't even open the thread in order to re-insert the picture.

Also in case nobody ever noticed, None of my Threads are progressive. All of the important Data, Text, Pictures, or anything Important is "Front-loaded", so if anyone wants to Print the recipe or any other important item, they can do it "Short & Sweet", by only having to print the first page or pages.  So if I have to add a correction 26 pages (500 posts) later, nobody is going to be able to find that.

*Must be a better way to make up for somebody screwing up their own Threads, since the OP & the Mods are the only ones who can edit an existing Thread.*

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno

SmokinAl



 Bearcarver

This!


----------



## flatbroke

bmudd14474 said:


> I have seen the keyboard issue and have reported it. Yes this is new about the editing and yes its permanent for now.  That being said I am open for discussion on the topic. The reason we did it was there were members that were going back and deleteing stuff from threads making them garbled and not making sense so we set a limit that after so much time it can't be changed unless a mod does it. Send me a PM with your thoughts and we will consider a possible change to it.


 guess people can figure out the PM thing


----------



## smokin peachey

This is getting bad here. We now have turmoil between admin and mods.Its bad enough that there seems to be a split amongst members.  Now mods seem to be splitting. You would think mods/admin would handle things in pm to show unity on the forum. Come on guys, be better people than all this. Don’t allow one or a few people to ruin things. If you wanna be upset, be upset that someone would do something that would cause this to happen.


----------



## DanMcG

Funny, I only go back to edit when I realize I had spelling or grammar issues


----------



## chilerelleno

smokin peachey

I sent a PM as requested with my thoughts on the matter.

The thread is still open and calm, matter of fact discussion is taking place.
I see no turmoil between Admin and Mods, nor anyone else in this thread.

As for elsewhere in the forums it seems for the most part likewise.

I've no idea about Chat though, which seems to have caused some annoyance to both a very limited number of the membership and Admin/Mods.
Seems to me that as long as nothing more spills over from Chat to forums everything will be kosher.

I hope everything stays pretty copasetic.


----------



## DanMcG

chilerelleno said:


> I've no idea about Chat though, which seems to have caused some annoyance to both limited membership and Admin/Mods.


I sure would like to know where this info is coming from.
I've been chatting for years and sometimes some peoples  feelings get hurt, but it's no different then hanging out with your friends in the local tavern. It's mostly just havin a laugh or two and seeing what every one is up too.
ya don't need thick skin to be in chat like mentioned above.


----------



## smokin peachey

chilerelleno said:


> smokin peachey
> 
> I sent a PM as requested with my thoughts on the matter.
> 
> The thread is still open and calm, matter of fact discussion is taking place.
> I see no turmoil between Admin and Mods, nor anyone else in this thread.
> 
> As for elsewhere in the forums it seems for the most part likewise.
> 
> I've no idea about Chat though, which seems to have caused some annoyance to both a very limited number of the membership and Admin/Mods.
> Seems to me that as long as nothing more spills over from Chat to forums everything will be kosher.
> 
> I hope everything stays pretty copasetic.


I hope so as well. And jsyk I haven’t seen this discussed in chat. At least not while I was on which hasn’t been much today. Also jsyk I wasn’t referring to you not sending a pm.  I am choosing not to name names because I feel that is not in the best interest of the forum. I’ll try to state my opinion clearer.
Admin felt it necessary to make a change. That’s a bummer but I can understand why it happened. 
I am sorry the whole thing got you bummed out bud. 
Are you smoking anything over the Labor Day weekend? Thanks for keeping America moving via the semi you drive! Truck drivers are definitely under appreciated.


----------



## smokin peachey

DanMcG said:


> I sure would like to know where this info is coming from.
> I've been chatting for years and sometimes some peoples  feelings get hurt, but it's no different then hanging out with your friends in the local tavern. It's mostly just havin a laugh or two and seeing what every one is up too.
> ya don't need thick skin to be in chat like mentioned above.


Totally agree with you Dan. I’ve had a lot of good times in chat over the years. I don’t understand some of the claimed problems either but to each there own. I understand it’s not for everyone. Kinda like ice cream many flavors.  Some like one more than others.


----------



## chilerelleno

DanMcG said:


> I sure would like to know where this info is coming from.
> I've been chatting for years and sometimes some peoples  feelings get hurt, but it's no different then hanging out with your friends in the local tavern. It's mostly just havin a laugh or two and seeing what every one is up too.
> ya don't need thick skin to be in chat like mentioned above.


A recent post in the forums, it is acknowledged by the Admin themselves.





						Kan vi stoppe dette dritt
					

This is getting old pretty fast, I haven't seen this much prettiness since my old high school days. If you don't like someone - then use the ignore button so you don't see their posts. If you don't have something nice to say then DON'T say it. It's simple folks. It's pretty sad when the elder...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



And apparently it has spilt over here and there in one way or another.
I really don't care about Chat as I don't use it.

I still don't see a split or turmoil between the Admin/Staff/Mods.
That one has me scratching my head asif there were, I'd think it'd be swept under the rug with a quickness.


----------



## chilerelleno

smokin peachey said:


> I hope so as well. And jsyk I haven’t seen this discussed in chat. At least not while I was on which hasn’t been much today. Also jsyk I wasn’t referring to you not sending a pm.  I am choosing not to name names because I feel that is not in the best interest of the forum. I’ll try to state my opinion clearer.
> Admin felt it necessary to make a change. That’s a bummer but I can understand why it happened.
> I am sorry the whole thing got you bummed out bud.
> Are you smoking anything over the Labor Day weekend? Thanks for keeping America moving via the semi you drive! Truck drivers are definitely under appreciated.


No worries Peachey, I'm not one to take everything personally, just addressing your comment for myself.
Changing the ability for ALL of us to edit any threads older than 9 days does bum me out, apparently it affects others too, probably many more as they realize the change has been made.
That a very few can cause such change is very annoying.
I'll get over it one way or another I'm sure, but for now I'm gonna voice my displeasure and hope that it can be changed.

Hope your Labor Day is a good one.
Not smoking this weekend, but definitely cooking, thanks... Thread to come later tomorrow.
Thanks for the thoughts on us truckers, much like my recent thanks to one of our Farmers without whom we'd starve and more.


----------



## smokin peachey

chilerelleno said:


> No worries Peachey, I'm not one to take everything personally, just addressing your comment for myself.
> Changing the ability for ALL of us to edit any threads older than 9 days does bum me out, apparently it affects others too, probably many more as they realize the change has been made.
> That a very few can cause such change is very annoying.
> I'll get over it one way or another I'm sure, but for now I'm gonna voice my displeasure and hope that it can be changed.
> 
> Hope your Labor Day is a good one.
> Not smoking this weekend, but definitely cooking, thanks... Thread to come later tomorrow.
> Thanks for the thoughts on us truckers, much like my recent thanks to one of our Farmers without whom we'd starve and more.


I agree farmers and truck drivers are essential to survival. Can you imagine if they all took a weeks vacation on the same week?


----------



## flatbroke

Be lots of complaints for sure


----------



## chilerelleno

Be a helluva lot of empty store's shelves for sure.
Your average grocery store would be empty in three days if not restocked.
And that's with normal shopping, no runs on items due to any sort of panic.  
A panic can do it in one day if not a few hours.


----------



## smokin peachey

chilerelleno said:


> SmokinAl
> 
> 
> 
> Bearcarver
> 
> This!


One quick question bud. What does this mean?


----------



## chilerelleno

smokin peachey said:


> One quick question bud. What does this mean?


That I agree with their posts.


----------



## smokin peachey

chilerelleno said:


> That I agree with their posts.


10-4
Sorry I was confused.


----------



## bmudd14474

So this change has been years in the making not just one or 2 things recently. We have had lots of data compromised or made useless when people get their butts on their shoulders. 

So far I have received 1 pm on it thats it. I think Al put up a response that had a suggestion in it. 

So to sum it up there are no real suggestions for fixing the issue other than just let us do what we want. I am turning my wheels to try to figure out a happy medium. It may not happen as fast as some want but we will work on it. 


Thanks to everyone for keeping this thread civilized


----------



## smokin peachey

Hey Brian could you make it so if someone wants to edit a post they could pm a mod and ask to edit it or will that be to much work for the mods? Once again thanks for all you do.


----------



## Bearcarver

As far as I'm concerned, the only thing I would need, is if I find pictures are gone again, I would like to be able to edit, when I get a chance to replace them.
As far as correcting the occasional Misspelling I find, I guess I could leave it alone, but it makes me mad if I can't fix it, because since I'm the only one who typed my own posts, everybody would know who the Dummy was who did the misspelling in the first place!!!

And I haven't seen any "Split" anywhere---Seems just like a peaceful discussion to me.

Personally, I still don't see why it wouldn't be OK for an OP to be able to edit his Post #1 in his own Thread.---ONLY Post #1. Not any of his follow-up posts.

Bear


----------



## bmudd14474

Bearcarver said:


> As far as I'm concerned, the only thing I would need, is if I find pictures are gone again, I would like to be able to edit, when I get a chance to replace them.
> As far as correcting the occasional Misspelling I find, I guess I could leave it alone, but it makes me mad if I can't fix it, because since I'm the only one who typed my own posts, everybody would know who the Dummy was who did the misspelling in the first place!!!
> 
> And I haven't seen any "Split" anywhere---Seems just like a peaceful discussion to me.
> 
> Personally, I still don't see why it wouldn't be OK for an OP to be able to edit his Post #1 in his own Thread.---ONLY Post #1. Not any of his follow-up posts.
> 
> Bear


John the OP has been the one in the past that has damaged the threads 

I am looking into an option where we can give permissions to let someone edit if they message us. Stay tuned.


----------



## chilerelleno

bmudd14474 said:


> John the OP has been the one in the past that has damaged the threads
> 
> I am looking into an option where we can give permissions to let someone edit if they message us. Stay tuned.


Excuse me?
How have I compromised , damaged or made useless this site's data or threads?
Or had my butt up on my shoulders?
This is because of me, this is my own fault?
What?


----------



## pineywoods

He's not saying you he's saying it's usually the OP that messes it up


----------



## chilerelleno

pineywoods said:


> He's not saying you he's saying it's usually the OP that messes it up


I'm glad you cleared that up for me.
Cause to be honest, I too quickly took that personal and my c0(k was in a knot over it.

Thanks.


----------



## pineywoods

Ok well I am in no way implying that you have or ever would but think what a mess it would be if you got mad and deleted every post you ever made on this site. Think about the mess we'd have to deal with basically going back through every thread to see if we can even fix it.  When I say delete what I actually mean is you go in and replace the content with something like this ...... 
At one time members could go in and delete their posts and because of this problem we stopped that but allowed editing and that's when the dots started showing up.
So far their hasn't been any easy answer hopefully we can find one but in the meantime we can do any editing you need done on older threads.


----------



## flatbroke

Sounds good


----------



## chilerelleno

pineywoods said:


> Ok well I am in no way implying that you have or ever would but think what a mess it would be if you got mad and deleted every post you ever made on this site. Think about the mess we'd have to deal with basically going back through every thread to see if we can even fix it.  When I say delete what I actually mean is you go in and replace the content with something like this ......
> At one time members could go in and delete their posts and because of this problem we stopped that but allowed editing and that's when the dots started showing up.
> So far their hasn't been any easy answer hopefully we can find one but in the meantime we can do any editing you need done on older threads.


I fully understand,
I had to fix hundreds of postings/pics on other sites after the photobucket debacle.

Please know that I'm not that kind of @$$h©√£.
I just answer to the name at times.


----------



## smokin peachey

pineywoods said:


> Ok well I am in no way implying that you have or ever would but think what a mess it would be if you got mad and deleted every post you ever made on this site. Think about the mess we'd have to deal with basically going back through every thread to see if we can even fix it.  When I say delete what I actually mean is you go in and replace the content with something like this ......
> At one time members could go in and delete their posts and because of this problem we stopped that but allowed editing and that's when the dots started showing up.
> So far their hasn't been any easy answer hopefully we can find one but in the meantime we can do any editing you need done on older threads.


Thanks piney


----------



## gmc2003

DanMcG said:


> Funny, I only go back to edit when I realize I had spelling or grammar issues




You must do an awe-full lot of editing Dan. 

Sorry I couldn't resist.
Chirs


----------



## indaswamp

I vote to make Chile a mod. That way he can edit his running list of cooks. There problem solved.....


----------



## forktender

This COVID-19 crap really has people all uptight, this once friendly site is becoming just like the others sites out there.  Just get rid of the people causing problems please for the sake of the site. 

PS. I'm not a fan of the edit and delete limit at all, they have done this on other sites that I belong too and nothing good has come from it.


----------



## Bearcarver

bmudd14474 said:


> John the OP has been the one in the past that has damaged the threads
> 
> I am looking into an option where we can give permissions to let someone edit if they message us. Stay tuned.




So Brian, Are you willing to give me permission a couple times a week, nearly every week?
*I just realized what this "No editing" does to my "Step by Step" Index that I started 6 years ago.*
I'm constantly adding & deleting Links to over 100 Step by Steps that get used a lot by nearly everybody on the Forum.
I even have people asking me questions about some of the Step by Steps, before they even join SMF. I always tell them to join, and if they have a question I can't answer, I explain how they go about asking the question on the Whole Open Forum.
Sometimes I'll add or remove 5 or 6 Links at a time. Now I can't do anything!
Now I can't do a single thing with any of the Step by Steps, or the Index itself.

Bearcarver


----------



## chilerelleno

Bearcarver said:


> So Brian, Are you willing to give me permission a couple times a week, nearly every week?
> *I just realized what this "No editing" does to my "Step by Step" Index that I started 6 years ago.*
> I'm constantly adding & deleting Links to over 100 Step by Steps that get used a lot by nearly everybody on the Forum.
> I even have people asking me questions about some of the Step by Steps, before they even join SMF. I always tell them to join, and if they have a question I can't answer, I explain how they go about asking the question on the Whole Open Forum.
> Sometimes I'll add or remove 5 or 6 Links at a time. Now I can't do anything!
> Now I can't do a single thing with any of the Step by Steps, or the Index itself.
> 
> Bearcarver


Me too John, I've my recipe index and it needs updating,  I'll have to go to a Mod for permission to edit at their convenience.


----------



## SmokinAl

Hey Chili & Bear, I’m sure they are working on a solution to this problem. I’m no computer programmer, but I can see the issues that they are describing. If either of you need some help, I’m available most of the time, especially since we are still on lockdown. I understand you want to be able to edit your own threads, but until that happens, I’m here to help if you need it.
Al


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> Hey Chili & Bear, I’m sure they are working on a solution to this problem. I’m no computer programmer, but I can see the issues that they are describing. If either of you need some help, I’m available most of the time, especially since we are still on lockdown. I understand you want to be able to edit your own threads, but until that happens, I’m here to help if you need it.
> Al




Thanks Al,
I'll just wait awhile for now. Hopefully I'll be able to get in there & add a few. I have them lined up & ready to insert, but I can't see how I could get somebody else to do that, because of the extra things I do, with each one, when I enter it, and where I put them on all of my sub-lists in there. It's kind of elaborate, and I'm pretty well versed in what I'm doing there. Sometimes I don't got there for a couple weeks, and sometimes 5 or 6 times in a week. Each time is between 15 minutes & 3 hours.
I've been maintaining that Step by Step Index for about 6 years, and it gets a lot of use!!

Bear


----------



## forktender

Honestly does it really matter if a few rogue thread starters scramble then delete all of their threads?
If it is a huge problem then the mods need to jump in and squash the O.P's ability of that person or persons to delete all of their posts before it becomes a problem. I moderate a few  Xenforo forums sites/ the same operating system/format as this site. And the first thing I see when I log onto them is reported, edited and deleted topics it shows exactly who the forum member is that is editing and deleting threads or posts.
It also has junk forum that can only be viewed by the Admin and Mods so it's easy to keep track of rogue  members. And it also has a moderator forum that only admin and mod forum page can view and post in to keep the forums operating team up to date or alerted to situations that arise such as this one. With that being said  it would be simple to send the members off a warning shot stating that if they continue to do, so they will be permanently banned from posting on this forum.

I just don't see the need to punish the whole forum for the actions of a few loose cannon posters. Send them down the road and be done with them for good or until they make up another name and join the forum once again under it. I'm getting the feeling that this isn't about a few  members at all. It's about keeping the forums Google ad's status at the highest possible level so the forum can make the most Google Ad generated revenue that it can. It is also very simple to make the few people that are doing stuff like this have to wait until their new threads and posts are  approved by a mod or admin each time they post. So there are other options instead of penalizing the whole forum for the actions of a few  members.

In all honesty, these few people should get a timeout for a few months to think about how/ what they are doing is effecting the whole forum not just them. There are options out there to use to keep people/ things in check besides penalizing the whole forum.

Thanks for reading and good luck.
Dan


----------



## BandCollector

forktender said:


> Honestly does it really matter if a few rogue thread starters scramble then delete all of their threads?
> If it is a huge problem then the mods need to jump in and squash the O.P's ability of that person or persons to delete all of their posts before it becomes a problem.
> 
> I just don't see the need to punish the whole forum for the actions of a few loose cannon posters. Send them down the road
> 
> In all honesty, these few people should get a timeout for a few months to think about how/ what they are doing is effecting the whole forum not just them. There are options out there to use to keep people/ things in check besides penalizing the whole forum.


----------



## BandCollector

I do recall certain previous members deleting portions of their posts when arguments broke out and creating confusion as to what the post was actually about.

I  am inclined to agree with Dan.  For too many years the actions of a few have affected the abilities and rights of the majority.

I have experienced in the past having to ask permission from a moderator to edit a previous thread and it can be frustrating waiting for the response.  Perhaps it was due to the technology at the time but still frustrating.

I understand the reason for this happening but it affects us all not just the culprits who are creating the issue.  I hope we can resolve this soon.

Thanks,
John

See I had to edit this post because I screwed up not including Dan's quotes. . .LOL!

Sorry


----------



## Bearcarver

I think maybe I should explain what I mean by "Sometimes I add Links to my Step by step Index, and sometimes I delete some".
I'm not actually deleting any of my Threads, either in Whole or in Part. What I do is remove the link from my Step by Step Index. It is still on the forum, if you know what words to use in a search, but it will no longer be one of the Threads that are on my Step by Step Index, that so many people tell me they use regularly.

Other than that, or any spelling or grammar I have fixed in the past, I think the only time I ever screwed up a Thread on SMF, was during the first few days after we changed platforms here. I was fixing my pictures that were lost due to the Photobucket Attack, and I screwed up one of my Old threads. I tried to get it back to the way it had been, but I just couldn't figure it out, and it was giving me a freaking headache, so I told Brian Mudd about it, and asked if he could fix it, or just delete the whole thing if that would be easier.
That was years ago, and as far as I know that's the only time I ever messed any thread up.

I don't really pay that much attention to things being deleted, but the only ones I ever noticed are when some guys get disciplined by a Mod, I've seen them get mad & go back and Delete everything they ever posted, before they get Banned.
I never did that, but I guess removing 38,000+ posts would take more time than I'd want to spend to get rid of all the threads I worked so hard to post.

Bear


----------

